# Whilst it is snowing, I did some drawing



## dw1305 (21 Dec 2010)

Hi all,
Following a combination of having some unexpected free-time and a "draw your plec" thread on another forum, I've drawn one of mine. The third serendipitous event was that I could actually see one. I've had 5 of them for about 6 months, but I've only seen them on a hand-full of occasions.

They are possibly (sub-adult) L129 (_Hypancistrus deblittera_), and the drawing medium was "Black fine tip OHP marker on A4 computer paper". I didn't quite get the proportions quite right (the eye is a bit big and the caudal peduncle proportion isn't quite right), and I found that stippling and marker pens don't get on, so I mainly used shading. 

They aren't as contrasty as shown, more "dark brown and cream", rather than the "black and white" they were as smaller juveniles. It was a bit of a quick sketch, but I was pleased with the over-all outcome, as long as you don't look too closely.






cheers Darrel


----------



## Garuf (21 Dec 2010)

That's a good little sketch! I have to do ink drawings of plants quiet often I'll post up some of mine if I find time. I've only recently started using a calligraphy pen and indian ink and the difference in the pictures is amazing, they appear much more charming and despite not being as true to life to my eye appear more realistic.


----------



## dw1305 (21 Dec 2010)

Hi all,


> I've only recently started using a calligraphy pen and indian ink and the difference in the pictures is amazing


 Yes, much better in ink. I wouldn't recommend OHP marker pen, but it was all I had to hand. Because the tip was so coarse, I had to do the drawing much larger than I would have done with a finer pen. I reduced the scan a little bit, and the original drawing is much less "flat".

I don't tend to have enough time to do any drawing, but I thought I still had some Staedtler liner pens with different tips, but I just couldn't find them. When I used to do more drawing, I used a proper set of Rotoring pens. I should have some plant and insect drawings somewhere. This is the only one I could find at work. Another not very good scan, but it is _Geranium sanguineum_ "striatum".




This is what it should look like:





cheers Darrel


----------



## Garuf (21 Dec 2010)

A recent colour washed calligraphy one I did on a friends card wallet. 

3 site illustrations from sites around Kirkstall done as part of my uni course.


----------



## a1Matt (21 Dec 2010)

These pics are very relaxing to look at, thanks for posting them guys.
Garuf's last one is my favourite.


----------



## chilled84 (21 Dec 2010)

My attempt, Its called sleeping cherub, and is available on print, signed.


----------



## dw1305 (22 Dec 2010)

Hi all,
Very good, rather puts my effort in the shade. I particularly like Garufs' "canal bridge" picture, and as for the "Sleeping Cherub" that is just fantastic. I was going to show it to my wife, but I've thought better of it on the grounds that she will want to buy a print and a nice frame etc., and pretty soon I'll be even broker that I am now.

cheers Darrel


----------



## chilled84 (22 Dec 2010)

dw1305 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> Very good, rather puts my effort in the shade. I particularly like Garufs' "canal bridge" picture, and as for the "Sleeping Cherub" that is just fantastic. I was going to show it to my wife, but I've thought better of it on the grounds that she will want to buy a print and a nice frame etc., and pretty soon I'll be even broker that I am now.
> 
> cheers Darrel



If you ever wanted a print, I would trade in plants/equipment, Hard scape materials such as manzi.


----------



## Arana (22 Dec 2010)

Great Work Guys   Have some bannanas   

Pastels on paper


----------



## chilled84 (23 Dec 2010)

chilled84 said:
			
		

> My attempt, Its called sleeping cherub, and is available on print, signed.



Prints start from 10 pounds plus P&P Largest size A1!


----------



## mrjackdempsey (24 Dec 2010)

Probably cheating as I didn't do these while it was snowing (we got none here where I live this time unlike a few weeks ago, but plenty in the country as a whole, but did have temperatures down to minus 10) and did them years ago


----------

